# GE washer No spin when loaded



## SPSNEXPERT (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a GE top load washer model #WHSE5240D1WW about 3 years old. About two weeks ago it started having problems with the spin cycle not working. My wife found if she removed some of the load then it would run the spin cycle. It has gotten worse day by day and now will run the spin cycle with no more than a very light load in the tub. 
I looked at the washer today found the agitator works, the washer drains but will not run the spin cycle unless the load is very light. When the washer is loaded and the spin cycle is not working, the motor hums and gets hot. I thought maybe the starting capacitor was bad, but it seems to ohm out properly. Also checked the transmission for binding it rotates easy when the brake is relased. 
My last thought is the motor, but how would I test for a weak motor?


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

I am not familiar with that machine, it seems obvious you were up under it, does it use a drive belt? that would be my first guess. Most washers use the same motor so the capacitor would be out of the equation since the other cycles work. Your description says loose worn v-belt.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

that's weird. thinking out loud; either tub bearing is bad which meant seal leaked and trans should be hard to turn or somethings caught between basket and tub, should still be hard to turn. you turn pulley and brake doesn't hang up ?? no load test for motor other than to put amprobe on it. they just reverse the polarity to change direction. poss' one of wires at disconnect burned this would keep one winding out of ckt and give you hum. don't have a clue why it would spin with no/light load and stall with full load unless motor was bad. not common with this washer. if belt was bad the motor would still run. the belt would just slip. if belt was too tight [non-oem belt installed by someone] it wouldn't agitate. pricey motor for this washer.


----------



## juanlobo (Jun 26, 2009)

*Plumbing back up?*

I was having a similar problem and realized that the sink/tub basin that the discharge hose was going into wasn't draining properly, causing a backup with the pump. I snaked the drain,the tub sink drains properly now and the spin cycle works too


----------



## robert1633 (Jun 29, 2009)

SPSNEXPERT said:


> I have a GE top load washer model #WHSE5240D1WW about 3 years old. About two weeks ago it started having problems with the spin cycle not working. My wife found if she removed some of the load then it would run the spin cycle. It has gotten worse day by day and now will run the spin cycle with no more than a very light load in the tub.
> I looked at the washer today found the agitator works, the washer drains but will not run the spin cycle unless the load is very light. When the washer is loaded and the spin cycle is not working, the motor hums and gets hot. I thought maybe the starting capacitor was bad, but it seems to ohm out properly. Also checked the transmission for binding it rotates easy when the brake is relased.
> My last thought is the motor, but how would I test for a weak motor?


The washer motor spins one direction to agitate, and another to spin. I is very possible that the windings for the reverse spin is out. this is actually pretty common on units that have been over loaded because the spin is trying to pull the heavy weight at a high speed.


----------

